# Help me modify my Nissan Pulsar NX...



## discoinferno65 (Oct 10, 2004)

I just bought a red '88 Nissan Pulsar NX T-Top. This car i love and the price was a steal...the look of it at the moment isn't so hot...well from what i have seen of people modding their cars...i want a good looking car. I want a car that people recognize and remember. I want to start with the outside first...eventually make my way inside but at the moment i am focusing on the outside. I want help. Can anyone give me advice on what to do, where to go to get that and everything...your help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

body kits and tails and stuff are limited at this time.

mostly what u can get is motor stuff.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

search for using B12 sentra suspention on your car, that will get you a nice low look (not that those cars need to be lowered that much) and then some nice wheels. that would give you a good start. 

an '87 pulsar nx was my first nissan. when i had it there was only one body kit that i ever found, but that has vanished. do you have the sportback on your NX... do you know what that is? it's quite rare from what i'm told, so i saved mine when i got rid of the car. with the sportback on my car it looked like that car from "back to the future" - maybe not  -, i had people follow me into parking lots just to ask what i was driving (i removed all the stickers that said nissan and pulsar NX). shave the side moldings for a cleaner look. your headlights are one piece right? i think you can get new headlights with H4's in them... or maybe angel eyes too?!? you need to search for that one...

engine... swap in a CA18DET and roast some tires. i'm sure an SR20 swap is possible but more work. get a nice exhaust, that will give your car a nice look, nice sound and a good HP boost. 

hope that all helps


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do you have a pic of the sport back? kinda interested in what it looks like.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

here ya go











here is a pic of my old old car... damn i miss that thing...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats really kinda cool with alittle body work and some paint that would look absolutly bizzar! lol i like it :thumbup: yea if i saw that on the road i would have no idea what it was


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Sleepy eyes, with dual miata conversion dual round head lights.


----------



## cover_88 (Oct 19, 2004)

*i have one to so maybe i can help*



discoinferno65 said:


> I just bought a red '88 Nissan Pulsar NX T-Top. This car i love and the price was a steal...the look of it at the moment isn't so hot...well from what i have seen of people modding their cars...i want a good looking car. I want a car that people recognize and remember. I want to start with the outside first...eventually make my way inside but at the moment i am focusing on the outside. I want help. Can anyone give me advice on what to do, where to go to get that and everything...your help is greatly appreciated...


 :cheers: if it is a rustbucket like mine, do a heck of a lot of body work.then get a stereo. it is a small car so you won't need much. be sure to armour-all the vinyl t-tops cause they like to crack.
P.S.can you turn yours over with a screwdriver to?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Your car's a red version of this one i presume?  
















Well, for me i'd add 
-a nice set of rims and rubber
-ditch the mudflaps
-have it detailed or restored depending on the condition (engine,interior,exterior detailing)
-Drop, dont ever forget to drop  
-a front lip (if you want one)
-ICE!
-red door trim panels (the cloth trim)
-clean or replace your gauges
-PERFORMANCE upgrade


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

*Also Need Help On Mods*

HELP WANTED ALSO Ive seen a body kit on Cardomain.com but i want to buy a kit for myself.


----------

